# Treasures of Bulgaria - one photo per day



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

That threat is dedicated to treasures or other archaeological object found in the territory of Bulgaria or kept in Bulgarian museums.










The Thracian treasure of Panagyurishte. It dates from the 4th or 3rd century BC and contains 9 vessels of 23-karat gold. The total weight of the treasure is 6.164 kg. It was discovered in 1949.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Valchitran treasure*










The Valchitran treasure consists of 13 vessels with a total weight of 12,5 kg of pure gold. It was accidentally discovered in 1926.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Golden mask of Teres*










For 15.11.2008

That golden mask discovered in 2004 near the central Bulgarian town of Kazanlak and most probably belonged to the first ruler of the Thracian Odrysian Kingdom, Teres I (c. 480 - c. 440 BC). It is made of 23-karat gold and has a weight of 670 gr.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rogozen treasure*

















The silver treasure of Rogozen was discovered in 1985 near the village of the same name in north-western Bulgaria. It consists of 165 vessels including 108 phiales, 55 jugs and 3 goblets. Its total weight is more than 20 kg. That Thracian treasure dates back to the 5th-4th century BC.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Great thread! kay: kay: :cheers: 

Let me present the Varna gold Tresure for tomorrow ?


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

With pleasure :cheers::cheers::cheers: 

I also considered to do it for the next day and I am glad that you will replace me


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Varna golden treasure (6th - 5th millenia BC), the world's oldest gold*

The discovery of the Varna Chalcolithic Necropolis revealed proofs of the oldest European civilization and the world's oldest gold. In significance the sensational discovery rivals Heinrich Schliemann's discovery of Troy.

In the investigated until recently 280 graves there have been uncovered 3,010 golden objects of overall weight of more than 6 kg, 23.5 carat purity.

The quantity and diversity is unparallelled so far, and the workmanship is amaising.

Some of the buried persons had golden and copper offerings - solid golden bracelets, appliques, a golden sceptre - symbol of the ruler' power.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Panagyurishte gold treasure*

The Panagyurishte gold treasure (Bulgarian: Панагюрско златно съкровище) is a Thracian treasure excavated in 1949 near the town of Panagyurishte, Bulgaria. It consists of a phial, an amphora and seven rhytons with total weight of 6,164 kg of 23-karat gold. All of the objects are richly and skilfully decorated with scenes of Thracian myths, customs and life. It is dated from the 4th-3th centuries BC, and is thought to have been used as a royal ceremonial set by the Thracian king Seuthes III. As one of the best known surviving artifacts of Thracian culture, the treasure has been displayed at various museums around the world. When not on a tour, the treasure is the centerpiece of the Thracian art collection of the Plovdiv Archaeological Museum.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Panagyurishte gold treasure II*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Panagyurishte gold treasure III*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Panagyurishte gold treasure IV*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Vulchitrun Treasure*

THE VULCHITRUN TREASURE










The Vulchitrun treasure was found, by chance, in 1924 near the village of Vulchitrun, Pleven region. Two brothers, Todor and Nikola Tzvetanov, dug up the items while working in their vineyard. They did not realize the find's value and even tried to cut the objects and use them as farm tools. Small portions of some of the items were damaged, but, in general, the treasure has been well kept since then.

The set consists of 13 gold items - seven lid-shaped objects of different diametres, four deep kythoi (one big and three smaller one-handle cups), a kantharos (large, deep vessel with two handles), and a triple vessel consisting of three interconnected almond pieces. The prevailing expert opinion is that the gold utensils were used in solar cult rituals.

Most archaeologists agree that the Vulchitrun treasure belonged to some Thracian king. The finding is dated to the late Bronze Age, approximately 1500 BC. Its overall weight - 12.425 kg, testifies to the wealth of the Thracian rulers of that time. The objects in the collection are among the most remarkable examples of ancient metalwork. They have been displayed at a number of expositions in Europe.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Svetitsata Treasure*










In the summer of 2004, during archaeological excavations at the Svetitsata mound near Shipka, a tomb was found. It was made of stone slabs and presumed to contain a royal burial dating from the middle or the second half of the 5th century BC.

It was at this archaeological site that a unique gold mask was uncovered. Weighing 690 g, the funerary mask is almost ten times as heavy as the ones excavated in Mycenae and Trebeniste. The archaeologists also found a bronze armour, an icon sword, arrow and spearheads, as well as red-figured and silver vases.

Scholars consider the armour to be a unique find. Several armour pieces of similar make have been found so far, but this is the first time ever that a finding reveals how the pectoral and the back plate were linked.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Golden mask from Topolchane*










Thit golden mask was discovered in 2007 near the village of Topolchane in Sliven Province by expedition led by Georgi Kitov.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice treasures


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

part of the Douvanli treasure


----------



## finkelstein (Mar 13, 2009)

very nice


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

ver nice country.wonderfull pictures komşu


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Treasure of the Mogilanovo Mould*

The treasure of the Mogilanovo's mound, Vratza District has been discovered in 1965 at the centre of the town of Vratza. Here has been discovered one of the two Thracian burial chariots from pre-Roman time. Most interesting are the findings of tomb № 2 where the horse and the chariot are together with the skeleton of another horse, silver coated reins and silver applications. At the back have also been discovered the skeleton of a juvenile, buried with a face to the ground and a gold wreath on his head, 47 gold applications, 2 gold ear-rings, 4 silver phials, a silver jug, a rhytonized amphora, a silver knee-piece with gold coating, 88 spear tops, a sword, a bronze helmet, 50 clay figures and other findings.

The mirror in the left hand of the skeleton has a special value. The buried man is about 145-150 cm high. He has been thought to be a woman until recently. However, wearing of jewels is not very characteristic for the Thracian women. According to the scientists the buried person is probably a Tribalian Thracian prince.

The rhytonized amphora from the Mogilanovo's mound is 14 cm high, with a diameter of 6 cm, made of silver and dating back to 339 B.C. According to the scientists it is part of an Odrysian royal set. Its body is formed as a fir-cone. The fir-cone is part of the Dionysius scepter which is engirdled with ivy and vine leaves and ends up with a fir-cone. On the scales of the cone one can see the stylized relief patterns of sun symbols.

The jug from the Mogilanovo's mound is 9 cm high, weighs 240 grams and is made of gold. It dates back to the third quarter of IV c. B.C. It is formed in the type of a low-stemmed glass. The mouth is covered with pearls and ovals, under the neck there is a wreath of palm leaves. The fretwork handle has the form of a Hercules's knot. At the walls of the vessel there are opposing chariots - two-wheeled ones with a hanging chassis. Four unicorns are harnessed in the chariots and their bellies form a straight line. The horses' head and breast bands are decorated with round applications. In every chariot there is a charioteer - the God Apollonius. He is represented beardless and rather naïve. His hair is depicted with straight lines, the eyes are full-length but the head is disproportional to the body.

The knee-piece from the Mogilanovo's mound is 46 cm high, made of silver with gold coating, dating back to the third quarter of IV c. B.C. The upper part of the kneepiece is formed in the shape of a woman's face with almond-shaped eyes. Her forehead is covered with an ivy wreath. Her hair is in spiral shaped curls forming a horizontal plait at the forehead. Bird-shaped ear-rings can be seen on her ears. Some scientists think that the wide bands along the face stand for a tattoo. The image of the Great Goddess is also represented.

The phial from the Mogilanvo's mound is 4,5 cm high, with a diameter of 10 cm and a weight of 117,16 grams. It is made of silver with gold coating and dates back to 339 B.C. The body of the phial is covered with fluting and the bottom is decorated with an application. The application is made with the technique of the leaf gold coating. In the centre there is a frame of a medallion representing the Great Goddess in profile. The goddess is with a gorgeous hairstyle and is wearing characteristic earrings and necklace. The phial has been part of an Odrysian royal set.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

belo :yes: Varna treasure is amazing endeed, so old :uh:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*The Tomb of Seuthes III*



>


http://www.runitravel.com/2011/01/22/долината-на-тракийските-царе-севтопо/


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Vasil Bozhkov Collection - Thrace Foundation*



>


http://e-vestnik.bg/


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Vassil Bozhkov Collection - Thrace Foundation II*



>


http://tili.blog.bg/drugi/2011/06/05/sled-mesec-kolebanie.760363


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice, interesting and fascinating thread....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

^^

Thanks, I am glad you like it. :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Treasure of Mogilanska Mogila*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Zlatinitsa Treasure*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Letnitsa Treasure*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Nessebar Treasure*


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Nice items!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kralevo Treasure*

^^
:cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Dalakova Mound Treasure*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Chatalka Treasure*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Preslav Treasure*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Bukyovo Treasure*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

unique and very interesting photos...:cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

^^

:cheers:

I have the following booklet about Thracian treasures in Bulgaria. I will post one page every day.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Some Medieval Bulgarian Treasures*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Nikopol Medieval Treasure*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Ravnogor Treasure*


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Preslav Treasure,Xc.*




























































































http://www.museum-preslav.com/treasure_house.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*The Golden Masks of Trebenishte*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Razgrad Golden Pegasus Protome*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Chernozem Thracian Breastplate*


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Great thread, amazing pictures! Bulgaria has it all


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

^^

Thanks for your words and interest :cheers:


----------



## SUNS 25 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, very good thread and enriching for my general knowledge on your beautiful country.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

SUNS 25 said:


> Yes, very good thread and enriching for my general knowledge on your beautiful country.


Thanks for the nice words SUNS :cheers:

Here some more updates from the National Archaeological Museum in Sofia


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing updates...kay:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Treasures from 15th to 19th centuries*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Golden knife sheath - VІІ century BC










One of the gold masks from the Trebenishte necropolis - VІ century BC










Golden ring - V century BC










Silver wine vessel - V century BC


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Three recently discovered Roman salt holders dating to II-III centuries AD


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Some Thracian treasures



















Medieval Treasures


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

A new Thracian treasure was discovered in Bulgaria over the last 2 days in a burial mound in northeast of Bulgaria. The mound is still not fully excavated. 

Dating to the III-IV centuries BC, it was crafted by the Getae, a name given by the Greeks to several Thracian tribes inhabiting the regions to either side of the Lower Danube, located near the UNESCO protected Sveshtari tomb


----------

